# A bit of techy fun



## AlisonM (Oct 27, 2009)

Any of you using Firefox? Have you discovered 'Personas' yet? They're a way of jazzing up your browser's appearance to suit your mood. There's more than 30,000 to choose from at the moment, so no chance of getting bored! Or you can design and post your own if you're feeling artistic.


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2009)

cheers Ali i do use firefox and i will install that add on


----------



## HelenP (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not very techy minded, but i do use Firefox so will go and have a butcher's at this!  Thanks Alison.

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't mean techy in that sense Helen. The add-on is really easy to use. No expertise required.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 27, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> I don't mean techy in that sense Helen. The add-on is really easy to use. No expertise required.



That's good then, lol. 

xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 27, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> I don't mean techy in that sense Helen. The add-on is really easy to use. No expertise required.



Woo hoo I may give it a go then, if anything goes bang I'll blame you!!


----------



## HelenP (Oct 27, 2009)

Woooo, I've had GREAT fun playing about with the different designs, Thanks Alison!

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 28, 2009)

I haz got all carried away and done one of my own. Lolz. Letz me knowz wot youz think, hmm?


----------



## wakman (Oct 28, 2009)

As a Microsoft Engineer not allowed to use *******


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 28, 2009)

wakman said:


> As a Microsoft Engineer not allowed to use *******



As ye sow.....


----------



## HelenP (Oct 28, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> I haz got all carried away and done one of my own. Lolz. Letz me knowz wot youz think, hmm?


Very seasonal!  Clever you!

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 29, 2009)

I've made a few more now. It's sooooo easy!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> I've made a few more now. It's sooooo easy!



My downfall is that I tend to nick pictures lying around the interweb that I don't have the rights to, and they don't allow that!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 30, 2009)

I made a persona for us. A little free advertising won't hurt.


----------



## Steff (Oct 30, 2009)

well done ali looks good


----------



## HelenP (Oct 30, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> I've made a few more now. It's sooooo easy!



Oooh, is it easy enough for dummies??  I'd love to make one with my two little grandsons!!

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 30, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Oooh, is it easy enough for dummies??  I'd love to make one with my two little grandsons!!
> 
> xx



Dead simple. You need two images, the top image needs to be 2500 x 200 pixels, the bottom one 2500 x 100. Save them as JPEGS then follow the instructions on the link 'Create Your Own'. You need to register before you can upload and approval will take a few hours. One tip: make sure you choose a text colour that will show over your design, a dark colour for a light background and vikky verky. You'd be surprised how many folk choose one that can't be read over their design.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 30, 2009)

Just a quicky question, and soz if this sounds dumb, but once you've made one, do you have to 'go public' with it?  Or can you just keep it for yourself?  Obviously I don't want my grandchildren's faces plastered over the internet!!

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 30, 2009)

It's either public (anyone can edit it) or sort of public (not editable), no private ones, sorry.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 30, 2009)

awww, okay, thanks.  Probably won't bother then!!

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 30, 2009)

You likely wouldn't be able to see their faces, or only part of them anyway.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 3, 2009)

Some nice soul (besides me) is using the persona I created for the forum. Whoever you are, thanks.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 5, 2009)

How very weird - there I was this afternoon happily reading my emails, when before my very eyes my li'l persona of Niagara Falls at the top of my pages suddenly changed to a bright pink blobby pattern, all of it's own accord !!

I've changed it back again now - pink's just NOT my colour, dhaarling, lol, but I wonder why it happened.......................... ?? 

xx


----------



## am64 (Nov 5, 2009)

sure you not been on the co-codamol aswell??


----------



## Steff (Nov 5, 2009)

am64 said:


> sure you not been on the co-codamol aswell??



PMSLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 5, 2009)

You gots me there Helen, I have no clue.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 5, 2009)

am64 said:


> sure you not been on the co-codamol aswell??



Lol.  Maybe I made up my hot water with lemon juice too strong - maybe it was that extra 'squirt' that did it!!  (Oh the excitement! )

xx


----------



## HelenP (Nov 5, 2009)

It just happened again!

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 5, 2009)

I had a look on the support pages but can't see anyone else having this issue, plenty of others but not that one. Can you take a look in 'Help', 'About' and tell me what version of Firefox you're using?


----------



## HelenP (Nov 6, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> I had a look on the support pages but can't see anyone else having this issue, plenty of others but not that one. Can you take a look in 'Help', 'About' and tell me what version of Firefox you're using?



Awww, Alison, that's lovely of you to help.  To be honest, it really doesn't bother me that much, it's easy enough to change back again, it's just odd that it happens!!  

But I know your a gal who likes to get to the bottom of things,  so just to answer your question, I'm using version 3.0.15

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 6, 2009)

You might try upgradiing to the latest version, 3.5.5 is just out and is supposed to have addressed the issues earlier versions of 3.5 had. I've literally just downloaded it myself, so I'll let you know how it works. It certainly seems pretty fast.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 7, 2009)

Okay, I'll look forward to hearing all about it!!

(btw, just got back from being at my daughter's all day yesterday and overnight, my pc was left on all night, and I've come back today to find those flamin' pink blobs have taken over again!!  I'm gonna try and different persona, and see what happens .............  )

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm liking it so far. It loads pages quick smart, isn't a memory hog and seems stable.


----------



## HelenP (Nov 8, 2009)

Cheers  Alison.

Well, I've just got in from an evening out to find I now have no persona up top, so I'm just gonna give it up now, it's getting boring !!

xx


----------

